# Man with a dog



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw a man walking a dog today in the parking lot where the pigeons like to hang out. He was letting it chase the pigeons! I wouldn't be surprised if Broken Foot got messed up by someone like him. Luckily today the dog didn't get any of the pigeons. They were too quick.

I've gotten a new job with new hours. I used to work nights but now I work days so I can't visit the pigeons like I used to except in the real early mornings or in the evenings. I haven't seen Broken Foot lately. I'm hoping where I'm free Saturday that I will see her. I really don't know what to do with her. I can't take her home as they won't allow pigeons in my home. I don't want to be evicted. All I do is keep looking out for her. 

I try to leave seed in the mornings before I go to work and I visit them in the evenings as some are around - looking for me since I changed my hours. I don't think either one of us is happy with it but I needed the money.

I wish I were rich. Then I could spend more time with these pigeons and help the hurt one out. I'd have a house in the country WAAAAAAY away from people so that no one would be bothered by them and we could enjoy each other in peace. I really don't understand why people hate these birds so much. They're really adorable.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye~ That was a really touching story you shared. Maybe one of these days soon with some planning maybe you can rent or buy a home maybe even in the country? If you set your mind to do that ,_you can _ make it happen. Make it your goal.I hope you are able to see your pigeons in the mean time.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah well if I could've survived on the night hours pay, I would've kept the job but I couldn't. So this day job came along and I had to take it. I need the money. The shift from night hours to day hours is drivng me nuts. I miss the freedom I had with my day hours open but I had to take this job.

I'll always leave out food for them in the mornings and evenings. I still get to see some of them. I noticed today, it being Saturday, that there are others feeding them too and they're mostly elderly people which is good. They usually have the day hours open to them. Maybe they'll look after them during the time I can't. It's wonderful that this town has people that actually like them. So I know the pigeons have friends here!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is great news and some peace of mind for you. 

It may take at least one week for your body clock to get used to the change.Keep on caring as you do.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*birds of peace*



Garye said:


> I saw a man walking a dog today in the parking lot where the pigeons like to hang out. He was letting it chase the pigeons!
> 
> this is dusgusting, i scolded a man for letting his dog do this, and i got all the typical bullcrap about winged rats, diseases and people like me contaminating the parks by feeding the pigeons. i said nothing, and walked away, as he went on yelling at me for 5 minutes. I love dogs, but i am a misantrhopist when people are not responsible with their animals. I dont let my pigeons eat his food, why was he letting his dog chase my feral flock? meanies. the best we can do is educate people about pigeons, and tell them that the little guys need a place to go, becuase it isnt their fault that we put up this concrete jungle. lure the pigeons to another part in the park where dogs are not present, so you can bond with them in peace. the pigeons know who is their friend and who is their enemy. they know you look out for them, they will love you for it and even let you hand feed them.always remember, the pigeon and dove is the bird of peace


----------



## surfingpigeon (Apr 28, 2005)

I see this kind of animal abuse all the time. It's really sad seeing how ignorant people are to let their kids throw rocks, let their dogs loose or even poison the pigeons.

We can call the police if we see abuse like this, right?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You may call the police but I don't think they'll take it seriously. They'll probably say they have more important things to worry about, unfortunately. People like to walk their dogs through this parking lot because this town does not have sidewalks on all the streets so they feel safer walking them through the lot. That's ok with me as long as they reign in their dogs to stop them from chasing the pigeons. The pigeons live there, the dogs don't.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sometimes the reaction that you get depends on the individual that you speak to.

I saw a man that had trained his dog to stalk, catch and kill pigeons in the city centre. The dog nearly got the pigeon that I was feeding, it got away because I clapped my hands when I realised that the dog was deliberately stalking it, not just chasing for fun as a lot of dogs will.

The police did not dismiss the complaint and asked for full details. I was encouraged by that but last week read that a driver had deliberately run down someone's dog because it had strayed into the road but the police said that there was nothing they could do.  

However, in another case a man was prosecuted by the RSPCA for swerving to run down a duck.

I think that it is always worth reporting deliberate acts of cruelty to get them recorded. That will build up a picture of what is happening in society. and might eventually persuade the authorities to take individual cases of cruelty seriously.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> I think that it is always worth reporting deliberate acts of cruelty to get them recorded. That will build up a picture of what is happening in society. and might eventually persuade the authorities to take individual cases of cruelty seriously.
> 
> Cynthia


I think having a "big mouth" in general to be crass about it, but really, watch
and see where the complaint can be heard and acted on.

I've been stopping on my way to work everyday at the Kelley Moore Paint Store
parking lot and cleaning a pile of poison up for about a half a year. I called the 
city of Oakland's Health Dept., he put me on speaker phone and I could hear
them in the background saying things like "What are we supposed to do about 
it, you know how many calls like this we get a day?"

Of course they referred me to someone who referred me to someone, on and 
on. 

Then this past Thursday, I lucked out. The middle management boss, head 
boss, and a "progressive" type staff member were all in the parking lot at the 
same time. I directed my comments to the middle mgt. boss and asked why
it was that like clockwork, 7 days a week there was a pile of poison @ the 
edge of their parking lot and their building had been recently painted? Just
a coindidence that the poison started appearing after the paint job?

He got indignant w/me and said how dare I insult them, it was a little old lady
that was putting it out every day! He claimed that he saw her every day--
so I asked, "If you see her everyday, then why aren't you stopping her, it's
your parking lot? He continued to puff his chest when his boss interupted him
asked a couple of questions about the poison and then said if they see it again they'll report it to the authorities.....Next day and since, it has no
longer been there. The stained spot that has become so noticable, is now
bare everyday, morning and afternoon.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

FP,this is a perfect example of why you should ALWAYS take action when you see something wrong, whether it be mistreatment of animals, child abuse or environmental issues. One person CAN make a difference.

Ignoring an issue won't fix it.

To take no action IS an action. The wrong action. To all of you that make an effort - Bravo.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done fp! 

(Little Old Lady! My foot!)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I give you credit for that FP. Luckily there has been no one putting out poison for these birds. The irony about this parking lot is that police regularly patrol around in it - seriously - but they somehow miss the speeders. I'm not there all day because of my new hours. But there is a police presence there, I know it from when I used to work nights and was there visiting the pigeons in the day time. Just the same, I am going to put their food around the lights.

The dog incident happened only once. The guy was just a wise guy. Most of the people who bring their dogs don't have them chase the pigeons. I just was peeved at that one guy but I haven't seen him again lately. Maybe he got his thrills and moved on.

The world is full of jerks and we can't save the world from every one of them. But I'm glad FP you were able to get rid of one jerk's actions. If it gets to the point where a jerk pulls too much on these pigeons, I'll have to step up and do something also. I know that now.

Little old lady? I couldn't believe that one. The least he could do is come up with a better lie. These managers are so lousy they can't even lie good.


----------

